# Mahler 3 May 7



## motoboy

I have been waiting YEARS to hear Mahler performed live. Now I have only to wait til May to find out What Spring Tells Me.


----------



## Pugg

motoboy said:


> View attachment 81796
> 
> 
> I have been waiting YEARS to hear Mahler performed live. Now I have only to wait til May to find out What Spring Tells Me.


Who is singing and who's the conductor?


----------



## motoboy

Stacey Rishoi and Edvard Tchivzhel.


----------



## motoboy

I don't know anything about her, but Edvard has done a great job with what is basically a provincial orchestra. He is planning to do the whole Mahler cycle! Sadly I missed M2 a few years ago.


----------



## Pugg

Go and enjoy yourself I would say :tiphat:


----------



## Cosmos

Hey, on my birthday! Have fun


----------



## Radames

I hope they find enough good players. I've heard smaller orchestras bulk up to play Mahler and do a poor job of it. National Arts Center Orchestra in Ottawa messed up a Mahler 1st a few years back. They are a good orchestra , but small - only 65 members. So they added players but didn't play that well. VT Symphony did a good job with a Mahler 2nd years ago though. Barley fit the big orchestra on the stage.


----------



## perempe

My old friend told me at Friday's Tosca performance that his favorite piece is Mahler's 3rd. Budapest Festival Orchestra performed it about a month ago, and he cried.

I go to his 5th tomorrow.


----------



## SuperTonic

I got the opportunity to hear Mahler 3 last year with the Dallas Symphony under Jaap van Zweden (the guy who is going to take the reins at the NY Phil in a couple of years). For some reason I didn't realize that the DSO was doing Mahler 3 until late in the season and only expensive seats were left, so it ended up costing me a lot more money than I normally spend on concert tickets. I nearly passed on it, but it had been decades since the work had been performed locally so I went for it. It was worth every penny; one of the best and most memorable concerts I've attended.


----------



## Pugg

SuperTonic said:


> I got the opportunity to hear Mahler 3 last year with the Dallas Symphony under Jaap van Zweden (the guy who is going to take the reins at the NY Phil in a couple of years). For some reason I didn't realize that the DSO was doing Mahler 3 until late in the season and only expensive seats were left, so it ended up costing me a lot more money than I normally spend on concert tickets. I nearly passed on it, but it had been decades since the work had been performed locally so I went for it. It was worth every penny; one of the best and most memorable concerts I've attended.


Conducted by the most rising star in conducting :tiphat:


----------



## Triplets

Pugg said:


> Conducted by the most rising star in conducting :tiphat:


 A little Hollander Pride, eh?


----------



## Pugg

Triplets said:


> A little Hollander Pride, eh?


Got it in one, he's quit extra extraordinaire you know, saw him not so long ago conducting in my home town :tiphat:


----------



## motoboy

I'm getting excited! My wife and I are going to The Velo Fellow for a quick bite and a long Blanton's. Then a walk along the river before the concert. Too bad Clemson U's graduation is in town tonight. It will be a mad-house parking. But I will be walking on air going in and coming out!


----------



## Pugg

motoboy said:


> View attachment 81796
> 
> 
> I have been waiting YEARS to hear Mahler performed live. Now I have only to wait til May to find out What Spring Tells Me.


Was is as good as you hoped for?


----------



## motoboy

Oh, Yes! 

Cons:
Weak trombone soloist, audience noise, the bar was out of Blanton's, and the alto sang from a book and didn't lift her head so she didn't really project to the balcony.

Pros: 
Everything else! The horns and trumpets did a great job. 
The posthorn solo (on trumpet) was spot on and had my wife in tears. 
The conductor took the fast bits of the minuet at a breakneck speed and was very exciting. 
The strings positivey shimmered during the finale and the horns stated their case with authority. 
The choir was good and hit the dynamics perfectly well. 
The concertmaster's solos simply sang along with the alto. 
And I had never really paid attention to the harps on recordings, but they really popped in concert and changed the whole texture in places. 

It was altogether a fantastic night for us. And now we get to look forward to what is planned for next season!


----------



## MartinD28

My wife and I are seeing Mahler's 3rd next May (2017) in Phiily. We are also, very much looking forward to it.


----------



## Pugg

MartinD28 said:


> My wife and I are seeing Mahler's 3rd next May (2017) in Phiily. We are also, very much looking forward to it.


That's is a whole year to get to know the work 
Welcome by the way.


----------



## MartinD28

Thanks - I just stumbled across this site and it certainly seems to have some active conversation. I am fairly new to classical music so I'm hoping to learn a bit here. My wife and I went and saw Beethoven's 9th a few years ago in Philadelphia and we've been hooked ever since. We've gone down a few times since that first concert and have absolutely loved each concert. We purchased a 6-show subscription for next year and Mahler's 3rd is the last concert. The Beethoven concert is a good story but it deserves a post all to its own.


----------



## Pugg

MartinD28 said:


> Thanks - I just stumbled across this site and it certainly seems to have some active conversation. I am fairly new to classical music so I'm hoping to learn a bit here. My wife and I went and saw Beethoven's 9th a few years ago in Philadelphia and we've been hooked ever since. We've gone down a few times since that first concert and have absolutely loved each concert. We purchased a 6-show subscription for next year and Mahler's 3rd is the last concert. The Beethoven concert is a good story but it deserves a post all to its own.


Take your time, as far as I know, this forum is going nowhere, it can be a little intimidated.
If you skip the bit's you don't like , it's getting easier, welcome by the way :tiphat:


----------

